# how do you find good contractors for commercial kitchen



## joshmom (Jun 12, 2010)

I am in the biz planning stages for my gourmet catering biz and I have to find retail space, if I can't find a kitchen to rent.  If you started a restaurant or built your own commercial kitchen space, how did you find good contractors?  And btw (may be a dumb question but..) what kind of work typically is needed just to build out the kitchen?.   If you happen to know of any in Wilmington DE pls forward their info too.

Thanks.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

1) Figure out EXACTLY what you need.

2) Break it down into plumbing, electrical, Hvac, tile work, millwork, and general work (drywall, suspended cielings etc)

3) Draw up a work list for each category, listing exactly what is required- down to required wall elecrical outlets, lighting fixtures, sinks etc.  Specify if you will supply fixtures or they will.

Call up contractors and ask if you can e-mail or fax your list.  If their interested, they'll bite,  if the job is too small they won't, if they figure you know what you're doing and they can't rip you off, they either won't bid or bid a ridiculous figure.


----------



## chef tomain (Nov 17, 2008)

The best way to get s**t done right is do your own supervision and hire subs for each job you need done. First step is to estimate the job. Find someone to estimate it for you unless you can do it yourself. If you are unhatted in construction read a few books its not brain surgery.

Then state with electrical get as many estimates of you can. then get plumbers estimate. those two are the most difficult and you will get a wide variety of price. Pick the one you feel you can work with and check references. Important note check out with building inspector before you do anything. Most states require a written plan by an engineer that will need the approval of a building dept. In Florida you need a permit to change a door nob. Then sub out the rest and make sure you have an iron clad contract oked by a suite( Lawyer) You will save up to 30% or more. Because a contractor will charge you 10 and 10 profit and overhead. If you have any questions IM me


----------

